
I Quit New York - RestlessMind
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/20/style/quit-new-york.html
======
sarcasmatwork
Loooooved Costa Rica when I was there Mid December. Spent 9 days there and
could have spend 9 more. This story brings back good memories. Good read,
thanks!

